# Moultrie trail camera in for warranty/repair



## Luckybuck (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone had to send their Moultrie camera back for warranty repair or any type of repair.  How long did it take you to get your camera back.  I sent mine back in November and have called about 6 times and they keep promising but I never get the camera.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have and had excellent service...They had it back to me in about 2 weeks...


----------



## Jim Ammons (Feb 8, 2008)

Call Brock Smitherman-1-800-653-3334 ext. 216


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 8, 2008)

Is Brock Smitherman with Moultrie and in what capacity.  I am approaching 3 months now, I think this is long enough to do something.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Feb 8, 2008)

Brock Smitherman
Customer Service Professional
bsmitherman@moultriefeeders.com
bsmitherman@ebsco.com 

Moultrie Feeders
150 Industrial Road
Alabaster, Alabama 35007

1-800-653-3334 ext. 216
Phone: 205-664-67
Fax:     205-664-6706

This is all I know-I have a Moultrie-talked with Brock on the phone-shipped camera-was repaired-back in 2 weeks-damaged by UPS-no claim filed with UPS-Called Brock-sent back to them-repaired-and back to me in about 2 weeks-no charge. I have had good service from them.


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you, I will call him Monday.  This is a new camera and I have been patient up to this point, but three months is enough.


----------



## ruphus (Feb 8, 2008)

sent mine in for repairs, got it back in 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## morris (Feb 8, 2008)

Sent a Brand New one back to them in August and had a Newer updated model back in 2 weeks


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 10, 2008)

Now I know I am getting jerked around by Moultrie.  Guess it is time to step up and play some hard ball.


----------



## kevina (Feb 11, 2008)

*what kind of issues*

are you all having with your moultrie cams? i have one also.


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Reason I sent this one back is because you could walk back and forth in front of it and it would never pick you up and would never take a picture.  I got the camera back today and they say it is fine.  Also I will quote what they sent me, in hot weather when air temperatures is close to body temperature the camera has a hard time seeing an animal resulting in a very short range.  As temperatures go down the range of the camera will increase.  In summer weather, you should try to get your pictures at a range of 12 feet or less.  In the winter you may be able to get pictures up to 30 feet.  I sent camera back in Nov when temperatures were cool and camera would not do anything.  I have found the trigger speed is real slow, and also when camera goes into sleep mode it is hard to get started again.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 12, 2008)

Luckybuck said:


> Reason I sent this one back is because you could walk back and forth in front of it and it would never pick you up and would never take a picture.  I got the camera back today and they say it is fine.  Also I will quote what they sent me, in hot weather when air temperatures is close to body temperature the camera has a hard time seeing an animal resulting in a very short range.  As temperatures go down the range of the camera will increase.  In summer weather, you should try to get your pictures at a range of 12 feet or less.  In the winter you may be able to get pictures up to 30 feet.  I sent camera back in Nov when temperatures were cool and camera would not do anything.  I have found the trigger speed is real slow, and also when camera goes into sleep mode it is hard to get started again.



Which model is this?


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 12, 2008)

This is the Moultrie Gamespy 200 3.l Digital.


----------



## jjdbuck (Feb 24, 2008)

sometimes my camera works great and other times you have to 2 feet from it. the temp. is about 35 to 60 deg.


----------

